# Help calm my nerves, tell me what to do...



## miss_thenorth (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, I have two ewes, one who is really pregnant, like, due any day.  I don't know exactly when, as I got them at auction a month ago.  

So the one is really huge, her udder is filling out.  I 've read all I can.  Now I need you guys to tell me what to do.

Questions.  Since I don't know exactly when she's gonna go, do I keep her separate until she does go, do I keep changing her bedding everyday to make sure it is fresh?  ( I have been picking it and turning it, adding fresh when needed)

From what I have read, heat lamps are not recommended, but warming boxes are.  What exactly are warming boxes?

After the lambs come, how long do I need to keep them separate from my other ewe.  Do I need to buy colostrum, or just depend on the ewe for that? (they are romanov, known to have litters of lambs)

Anything else you think I might need to know.  I will have plenty of questions once the lambs come, but I think that will do for now, or atleast until I think on it some more.  I just want to be as prepared as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, how do you strip the teats to remove the wax plug?  And should I milk some colostrum out, or just let the ewe handle this.  I realize the least amount of intervention/interference is best, but where do we draw the line, and when do you draw it? (ie, if you ni=oticethe lamb is weak, then do I collect colostrum)  ( can you tell I'm a bit worked up here  )
I'm sure I'll be back with more Qs in a bit.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 26, 2009)

WHOA there partner...LOL

let the ewe do her thing.  do not mess with the bag, your lambs will take care of all that when nursing etc.

don't fear.  I bet 100% you will have healthy nice lambs missthenorth....seriously.

You don't have to put her up or anything yet.  She will kid on her own and she will do perfectly fine as long as she has that good bedding and is fed well etc. I know it will go well for you.

the lambs just need to be in a draft free stall etc. with warm bedding and all that and they will be fine.    

Believe me, the ewe knows what she is doing....do not panic literally.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks FC, kinda hoping you would respond cuz I know you've been through it a kajillion times with goats.     But she is in with the other ewe--so I don't need to separate her?  and the wax plug? don't worry about it.?

Not really _really _worried, just want to be prepared, and not do more than I have to , b/c i really don't like to intervene more than necessary.  I want all my t's crossed, and i's dotted.  I want to get my part done, so I can just let the ewe take care of her end.


(with that being said, i really just want to get this part over with, I mean, I've done dozens of litters of rabbits, and hatched out a coupla hundred quail and over 50 chickens, but this is a big animal.--it is sooo different)


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 26, 2009)

no do not worry about the wax plug.  nursing handles all that real fast.  after the lambs nurse, then if the ewe is kind, give a squeeze from each teat to make sure there is a strong stream of milk...there should be easily.

the ewe can kid right next to the other ewe--that is not a problem at all.

you get into trouble AFTER with goats.  In the beginning the lamb won't wander...it will hang out and suck in life and just stand and nurse from the ewe who will stay right by them.  They don't wander or anything the first day or 2 usually..........trouble starts (with goats) when the kids are about 3 days old and want to jump around and go to the other momma goats and they can be quite nasty.  Kinda like the kids don't know yet exactly which goat momma is theirs..LOL....and the wrong momma doesn't like kids trying to suck and they can sling them with their horns and all that.   

I always let my goats kid in the herd.  Then when everyone is licked off and doing ok, I transfer them into a kidding stall for about 3-4 days.  So they get to know mom, get those dangly feet under their body and they are walking very good....then back out into the herd.


So if the ewe kids near others, do not worry at all in the beginning.


you will love your new lams..they will be sooooooo cute!


just make sure after they are born you iodine the navels.  tons of infection can get up thru that cord.  so dip it fully and get it onto the belly and cover that navel etc real good with iodine.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks so much.  I know when you read on a new subject, while it is very helpful, (and in the authors best interest), to cover all subject matter fully, it kinda throws off the personal experience of it all.  When i read about the wax plug needs to be stripped,, I'm thinking... are sheep that different?  i realize they are just covering all angles, but it kinda threw me for a loop.  And then they talk about using lambing jugs, but don't say when they need to be put in it.

So again, thanks.  Now I know to transfer after the babes have been born.

I have betadine ready to go, as well as my emergency kit for my horses, now we just play the waiting game.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 26, 2009)

oh yes I have left so many goats to kid out in the pasture or in the open stalls, in the forest  or "anywhere" they found a spot...LOL

They do the birth act very well....as well do sheep.

Your ewe will do all she needs to do and those lambs will suck hard and do what they need to do..LOL

Sounds like she is big!  Is she bagging up alot??   some of my goats udders go insane big...lol...while others bag up just a little and fake me out.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 26, 2009)

Might want to keep a bottle, some colostrum  and even milk replacer on hand....just in case.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 27, 2009)

ARE THEY HERE YET?

I am waiting here in NC to hear..LOL


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol, not yet.  I will go take some pics and post them.  She could still have a week or so--i really have no idea.  Just playing the waiting game here.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 27, 2009)

Now ya got me waiting.

can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 28, 2009)

Bear Foot Farm said:
			
		

> And I'd also strip the wax plug BEFORE the lamb starts to nurse.
> It only takes a second, and shows you the milk is actually flowing.


I agree. After my ewes lamb I always strip the plug, and put the lamb on the teat so I KNOW it's nursing and I don't have to wonder.  Another little trick is to watch the lamb's tail while he's nursing. Usually they wiggle it really fast when they're getting milk.  Sometimes first-time ewes don't let the lambs nurse. In this case, I always halter them and tie them so I can hold the lambs up and make sure they nurse.  Usually it only takes once or sometimes twice before the ewe figures out what she's supposed to do.  

I'd go to the library and get a book on raising sheep ASAP if I were you.  There are lots of books out there, a common one is Storey's Guide to Raising Sheep.  

You need to have 7% iodine on hand to dip navels, and I dip feet too.  

I'd leave the two ewes together, because separating them might cause them stress. Sheep need to be with other sheep.  

You don't need to re-bed every day, just make sure it doesn't get too dirty.  

As far as lambing, keep watching the udder (I responded to your other thread) for signs of bagging up.  And if she goes off feed that's a big sign that she's in labor or ready to go.  You'll want to keep a close eye on her at this point.  The normal birthing position for lambs is two front feet first, followed closely by the nose/head, then the body.  If the hooves are pointing down (soles of hoof towards the ground), that's the correct way.  If for some reason the hooves are not facing down, the position is wrong and you'll have to assist.  If only a nose comes out first, that means the legs are back and you'll have to assist. This is where your sheep raising book really comes in handy so you can see pictures of the proper position and learn how to assist if needed.  

Once the lamb is born, you should dip the navel (and hooves if you want to) as soon as possible.  Really make sure the whole cord and navel area is covered with the 7% iodine, as this helps it dry up and prevent navel ill.  I like to be as hands off as possible while the ewe is cleaning the lambs.  You want to keep an eye on her to make sure she passes the placenta, she should pass it within a few hours of lambing.  Keep an eye out in case she has twins too.  I'm pretty good at knowing when a ewe still has a lamb in there, by looking at the vulva and what's coming out of it (placenta, tisssue, etc), but that comes with time and is hard to explain on a forum.     If your two ewes are in a smallish pen together (not out in an open field) then you can just keep them there together unless the other ewe is butting the babies or interfering too much with the momma ewe.  

As long as the babies are dry and out of any drafts, they should be ok, but heat lamps are a good thing to have just in case. You can hang one at a level just above the ewe's back (so she doesn't get burned) in case the lamb gets cold.  I'm not sure how cold it is where you are, but you might want to have one just in case.  

I'd definitely get a book if I were you, or do some reading online and look at birthing positions and how to help if needed.  It's nice to be prepared!  Good luck and I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

OK Miss
where are they?
where are they?

come on darn ewe already




you know she is going to lamb when you are not there..LOL


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 30, 2009)

I am patiently waiting...LOL


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, it's been busy the last few days.... but no lambs yet. 

Thanks  Aggie--great advice, most of which I am doing, or am ready to do, so whew, now I can breathe.   I do have books, and have read so much online, that my head starts to spin.  I'll be much better once they  come.

I finally got my wonderful dh to "show " me how to take pics from the camera onto the computer.  I humour him in pretending like I know what he's talking about, making him feel confident that I will be able to do it myself next time, but we all know better.
anyhoo, here are the pics.  I didn't get a face view of her to show how wide she is, but the bag is starting to fill up.  Her appetite is still voracious, so we still have time.  Not to mention that she is not engorged yet.  but considering I'm green at this, I'll let you experts decide.  (Here you go FC--I'm thinking about ya )







[/img]









[/img]


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 30, 2009)

One more...


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 30, 2009)

Aggie, I just read your post on Justusnak's thread, and if that's true, then I have a long way to go!!!  But she is so huge!!!!!  I will get pics of her front view up tomorrow, now if I could only remember how to put them on the computer...  ( i'll have to get my kids to do it,.  jk)


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 31, 2009)

oh yea seems like it isn't time yet
you have a bit to go

she can be a monster depending on how many is in there.

my red boer cross gets insanely huge...usually trips in there.  And I swear she will burst, but she never does...HAHA

we will all have to wait a bit


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 1, 2010)

miss_thenorth said:
			
		

> One more...
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/113_img_5827_1.jpg


She's getting there, but she's not ready yet. But watch out though.  Sometimes they are slow and steady bagging up, and some of them seem to bag up overnight.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Jan 2, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> miss_thenorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!  Your picture was (is) very helpful.  NOw I have something to look for.  Her appetite is  voracious again this morning, and I'm keeping an eye on the bag.  Other than that, we are all set.


----------

